# My cardboard Carnevil Ticket Booth



## EPD (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Just wanted to share the cardboard ticket booth I made last year.

There's been some pretty awesome Ticket booths made from pallets reclaimed wood etc, but I didn't want anything so heavy or laborious as I was in the middle of redecorating the house at the time, but I still wanted to keep it recycled and recycle-able!

Started with 2 free chair boxes, tall and square. I went to my local B&Q and Halfords & asked if they had any large boxes going spare, both were really happy for me to "go out back & help myself"! 









I sprayed the first box I was using black, £2 car spray from the cheap shop, saved a lot of time& better coverage than painting









Then using white acrylic paint &an old paste brush, I started to make a Wood effect. really simple. wet the brush, dip the tips in the paint & slowly run down the board in a "plank style"!! I later added details, like knots & plank gaps with a small artist brush and black paint 









Then I started making the ticket dispensing section! I decided to create some planks, just by cutting some card into strips, painting black, as per the base, and then using RED acrylic paint to make the wood effect. I made around 16 planks at stick to the top section of my booth















Now to start putting it together.....! The second box was going on top of the base As I needed stability once the tellers holes were cut out, so Sized it up and started lining up the boards & cut the holes from Box 2 





















I had some old black plastic pipe left over in the shed, took that out & cut it down to make some bars for the tellers booth windows & Gaffa taped them in situ, put in some walpaper to line the interior of the top, free sheets from the B&Q sample rolls, then started sticking my planks using carpet fitters double-sided sticky tape around the windows cut into the booth, front and both side and it started to really take shape...
















I made a "Tickets" sign from the left over card and added a paper skull as a final decoration! I cut the back corner seam of the bottom section, to the bottom & made a little "door" in and everyone used it as a Photo Booth! Note the ton of double sided tape paper on the floor as I put the last planks on 8 minutes before our first guests arrived!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lovely job - I am a sucker for stuff made from cardboard!! LOVE how it went together and it doesn't really even look cardboard-y either.


----------



## toy4leeny (Sep 11, 2017)

Great job! That doesn't look like cardboard in the finished product at all.


----------

